#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Intern in power plant! Help

## Jigarmech

hello,

I have completed my BE in mechanical.. Now is it worth to do intern in power plant for a year on contract base?? Need urgent suggestion regarding this..





  Similar Threads: Power plant engineering by P K Nag Power Plant Power plant engineering power plant engineering power plant

----------

